# Dublin Male to Female Ratio



## ringledman (9 Apr 2009)

What's the male to female ratio in Dublin?

Damn its a good place to live as a guy!


----------



## Henny Penny (9 Apr 2009)

approx 10,000 more females than males living in Dublin city ... improves your chances ringledman!


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Apr 2009)

Send a few of them women down to cork please !!


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> Send a few of them women down to cork please !!


 
Excellent idea, Holtend! One day in Cork and they'll never want to leave. They'll buy up all the houses and apartments for sale around Town at the moment and it'll kick start the economic recovery in our Republic! I've always known how classy Limerick women are as well. If we could get a few of them to come to Cork also, we might even have to start buliding houses again. Happy days!


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Apr 2009)

Lex ur onto something !!!
Its great that we can stimulate the economy by sitting at our computers throwing out ideas !


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

As always, Holtend, Cork will lead and the rest of the country will follow! 

I'm amazed the Government didn't think of this. Maybe they don't like us - which would be surprising because everyone else loves us!!!!


----------



## Caveat (9 Apr 2009)

So would you Corkonians pay to get these extra wimmin to go down there?

Could be a _dealing with the deficit_ suggestion...


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> So would you Corkonians pay to get these extra wimmin to go down there?
> 
> Could be a _dealing with the deficit_ suggestion...


 
I think *they'd* pay *us* to be able to stay in our Glorious Republic! I just hope they don't all show up together. Our Republican Border Guards are overworked as it is!


----------



## Teatime (9 Apr 2009)

Keep your Dublin/Cork/Limerick wimmin out of Galway I say! We dont want our lovely Galway girls tainted. You ain't never seen nothin' like a Galway girl.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Apr 2009)

Hate to be the one to disrupt the little love-in, but I think you'll find that those pesky 'wimmin' tend to have a mind of their own these days...


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Hate to be the one to disrupt the little love-in, but I think you'll find that those pesky 'wimmin' tend to have a mind of their own these days...


 
Whhhhaaaattttt????


----------



## Holtend82 (9 Apr 2009)

I dont believe it !! And im not a cork man, just gracing the peoples republic for "gainful employment and women" !!!


----------



## S.L.F (10 Apr 2009)

Teatime said:


> Keep your Dublin/Cork/Limerick wimmin out of Galway I say! We dont want our lovely Galway girls tainted. You ain't never seen nothin' like a Galway girl.


 
I didn't know there were any Galway women still there I thought most of them came up to Dublin to get a job and a good man



Vanilla said:


> Hate to be the one to disrupt the little love-in, but I think you'll find that those pesky 'wimmin' tend to have a mind of their own these days...


 
I'm glad you put a sarcastic smilie at the end of that post because I didn't believe it either.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I think *they'd* pay *us* to be able to stay in our Glorious Republic! I just hope they don't all show up together. Our Republican Border Guards are overworked as it is!


 
You can have all the mothers-in-law


----------



## becky (10 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I didn't know there were any Galway women still there I thought most of them came up to Dublin to get a job and a good man
> .


 
No thats Mayo women (the men do it as well), people often confuse us because of the accent.


----------



## S.L.F (11 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I didn't know there were any Galway women still there I thought most of them came up to Dublin to get a job and a good man.


 


becky said:


> No thats Mayo women (the men do it as well), people often confuse us because of the accent.


 
What!!! So Mayo men come up to Dublin to get themselves a good man!

Well thanks for letting us all know this, I'll be on my guard from now on


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2009)

becky said:


> No thats Mayo women (the men do it as well), people often confuse us because of the accent.



How do you get on when driving in Mayo with your "All Mayo men are queer" bumper sticker?


----------



## S.L.F (11 Apr 2009)

purple said:


> how do you get on when driving in mayo with your "all mayo men are queer" bumper sticker?


 
:d


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> You can have all the mothers-in-law


 
Mmmmmmmmmmm.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## becky (11 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> What!!! So Mayo men come up to Dublin to get themselves a good man!
> 
> Well thanks for letting us all know this, I'll be on my guard from now on


 
I didn't mean that exactly but obviously that could be the case.


----------



## becky (11 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> How do you get on when driving in Mayo with your "All Mayo men are queer" bumper sticker?


 
I wouldn't know seeing as I'm from Galway.


----------



## Simeon (11 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> How do you get on when driving in Mayo with your "All Mayo men are queer" bumper sticker?


It can be quite tight in Cong. Going over the old bridge, that is


----------



## bazermc (14 Apr 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> Send a few of them women down to cork please !!


 
Probably came from Cork and you guys scared them away


----------

